# 5l Pico shrimp tanks



## Aqua360 (6 Jun 2017)

Hi all,

After a break from the forums, thought I'd share my two 5 litre Pico tanks, one with crystal black shrimp and dwarf anubias, one with red Rili's and fern varieties.

The tanks themselves are aquabox 5.5l's, with built in filter, lighting and neat storage drawer. I removed the filter as it's too bulky and just ended up as a nitrate factory. 


 



They aren't filtered, water changes are sporadic at best; but leaves are used to provide biofilm etc.


----------



## Smells Fishy (6 Jun 2017)

I've got a little vase that's about 5L I'm using it to breed water slaters sort of similar to this but I have way less plants. It's only in the first 2 days so can't really say how easy it is to maintain, i have noticed a build of of poo on the sand tho, it's not filtered just an air stone on the go. How often do you think I should do water changes?


----------



## Aqua360 (6 Jun 2017)

Smells Fishy said:


> I've got a little vase that's about 5L I'm using it to breed water slaters sort of similar to this but I have way less plants. It's only in the first 2 days so can't really say how easy it is to maintain, i have noticed a build of of poo on the sand tho, it's not filtered just an air stone on the go. How often do you think I should do water changes?



Water slaters, what are they?  

Tbf i haven't changed that much water in the 3-4 months I've had this set-up, I rely heavily on the plant biomass; I think I've changed a small volume of water, like 1 litre; maybe 5 or 6 times in all. I tend to just monitor the TDS level and eyeball the tank for other signs. 

Currently 4 crystal blacks in there, hoping against all hope, that I may see a berried shrimp, but I think this is highly improbable, we will see


----------



## Smells Fishy (7 Jun 2017)

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=water+slaters&FORM=HDRSC2

I'm planning on breeding them as live food. It's cool how they breed, one of them carries the other around for a few days. I should have said as to why I asked about the water change its because I've had a few die these past few days. I've never messed around with TDS only liquid tests but I found them a hassle so don't use them any more. I seem to remember PFK mag did an article about TDS meters and I remember that they where like really expensive. Maybe that's my problem and why I've been having some deaths. Is TDS important with inverts I take it? Just curious because i plan on getting a black Dragon Betta soon and I think bumble bee shrimp would go really well. It's just a lot to shell out for like 10 ish shrimp and then possibly a TDS meter and maybe more because I haven't researched looking after shrimp yet. Any pointers?


----------



## gregl (7 Jun 2017)

Nice tanks, especially like the fern orientated one.

What is the floating plant you have in them?


----------



## Aqua360 (16 Jun 2017)

gregl said:


> Nice tanks, especially like the fern orientated one.
> 
> What is the floating plant you have in them?


 
Duckweed I think, I can get a picture from above to help in ID'ing them if you'd like


----------



## gregl (17 Jun 2017)

Cheers, no it's okay just the scale was throwing me off a bit.

I think it looks great.


----------

